# Diseño de Amplificador para señales de baja frecuencia



## Electrowolf (Ago 14, 2010)

Hola a todos

bien, antes que nada quiero agradecerles el apoyo que brindan a traves de este foro, mi caso es el siguiente:

necesito diseñar un amplificador no inversor (cosa mas facil diran) el problema que tengo es que lo requiero para amplificar una señal de audio que tiene un rango de frecuencias entre los 0.1 Hz y los 200 Hz.

la señal tiene una amplitud aproximada de 400mv y qusiera amplificarla aproximadamente unas 10 o 15 veces como para que a la salida tenga entre 4 y 5 volts.

intente amplificarla con un lm386, pero la vdd es que me producia mas ruido de lo que realmente amplificaba, me producia distocion desde la entrada de mi circuito.

por cierto les platico mas o menos de que se trata para que puedan ayudarme mejor.

el proyecto es un fonocardiograma (capta los sonidos del corazon), para la cuestion del filtrado estoy usando unos integrados ts272 que trabajan muy bien y con una sola fuente de alimentacion (no es necesaria la alimentacion negativa), claro que solo obtengo la mitad psitiva d emi señal pero es suficiente para que se pueda escuchar en una bocina, los filtros funcionan bien, pero el amplificador de salida es lo que necesito.

por cierto la alimentacion que toy usando para el circuito es de 5 volts.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola Electrowolf :

Verifica que el filtro sea pasabanda en la entrada de tu amplificador.



> ...claro que solo obtengo la mitad psitiva d emi señal pero es suficiente para que se pueda escuchar en una bocina...



¿Estás seguro de esto?
Entonces es recomendable usar un condensador en serie entre el amplficador y la bocina.


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola pues lo suyo como dice metropolis es que uses un buen pasabanda o mejor un pasabajos. Busca como se implementa un filtro Chebyshef o Butterworth, son los mejores.

Ya que las ganancias del lm386 no son muy estables, yo me fijé en la pág. 6 del datasheet:

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/36970.pdf

Por último, yo pienso que sería mejor implementar un amplificador de instrumentación por que tendrá mejor ganancia en modo diferencial y peor ganancia en modo común, ¿Qué opinais vosotros?


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 18, 2010)

Electrowolf dijo:


> . . .  la señal tiene una amplitud aproximada de 400mv y qusiera amplificarla aproximadamente unas 10 o 15 veces como para que a la salida tenga entre 4 y 5 volts . . .  intente amplificarla con un lm386 . . .



Usted quiere un amplificador con ganancia de:

10 a 15 veces  (20dB a 23.52dB)

y el LM386 se le puede ajustar la ganancia entre:

20 y 200 (26dB y 46dB)

entonces para ajustar la ganancia del LM386 al minimo posible, desconecte lo que tenga entre los pines 1 y 8

Para que el voltaje de salida sea mayor de 4V, la carga del amplificador no puede ser un parlante de baja impedancia.


----------



## Electrowolf (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola gente

pues bien les platicoque ando haciendo un fonocardiografo (capta los sonidos del corazon), pero tengo problemas con los filtros, les platico un poco mas para que me pueda ayudar a resolcver este problema que me tiene asoleado.

adapte un micro electret a una capana de estetoscopio, le puse acople para alimentarlo y un preamplificador, pero los AO que compre (segun yo mejores) son unipolares, por lo que solo veo la parte positiva de la señal.

al ponerle el generador de señales, y el osciloscopio, no se por que a la salida de mi filtro pasabanda sale con la mitad de la señal negativa, y al pasar a la etapa de amplificacion de salida para ponerlo en la bocina, solo se marca una DC que hace que se desapareca mi señal.

alguna idea de por que esta pasando eso? les agradeceria muchisimo sime pasara informacion sobre el manejo de señales con AO unipolares por que ya llevo bastante tiempo con ese proyecto y no me queda haga lo que haga.

de antemano les agradesco la ayuda y todo su apoyo.

Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2010)

No crees temas nuevos si ya estás tratando tu asunto en otro.
Esta vez fueron combinados, pero se irán a Moderación (ambos temas) en el futuro.


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 20, 2010)

Electrowolf dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> pues bien les platicoque . . .
> . . . de antemano les agradesco la ayuda y todo su apoyo.
> ...



El diagrama del circuito dice mas que mil palabras, subalo para buscarle la solucion.


----------

